# [SOLVED] www-client/chromium i /var

## Xywa

Witam

Czy ktoś może mi podpowiedzieć, jak skompilować przeglądarkę Chromium, która ma raptem 170,551 kB.  Przed kompilacją  mam wolne ok. 1.4G na partycji /var, podczas kompilacji Chromium "pożera" wszystko i zostaje mi 0 na /var po czym kompilacja staje mówąc żę nie ma miejsca na dysku. Od 2005 jak używam Gentoo nie spotkałem się nigdy z aż tak wymagającym programem  :Sad:  poprzednie edycje Chromium kompilowały się bez problemów.

```
*  www-client/chromium

      Latest version available: 18.0.1025.142

      Latest version installed: 17.0.963.83

      Size of files: 170,551 kB

      Homepage:      http://chromium.org/

      Description:   Open-source version of Google Chrome web browser

      License:       BSD

```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon Apr 02, 2012 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wxd

Możesz ustawić zmienną PORTAGE_TMPDIR w /etc/make.conf na katalog z większą ilością miejsca.

----------

## Xywa

 *dw2sm wrote:*   

> Możesz ustawić zmienną PORTAGE_TMPDIR w /etc/make.conf na katalog z większą ilością miejsca.

 

Wielkie dzieki - SOLVED.

 :Razz: 

----------

## Jacekalex

A wystarczyło zajrzeć na pewne forum......

 :Very Happy: 

----------

